
Ask HN: Developers/Scrum Masters How do you deal with incapable managers? - tkd
There has recently been a new manager assigned to our team. Our team has been an autonomous and one of the highest performing in the company. On the other hand the new manager wants to control everything and has almost no experience writing code or managing a team. The morale of the team has plummeted to a point where almost all others are stressed.
======
verdverm
Have a conversation with your manager's manager. Don't start with your manager
as the problem that needs to be removed. Rather talk about the loss of morale
and productivity, which should lead to the manager's behaviors causing the
conditions which result in the losses. From there, make a plan to correct the
behaviors with all of the parties at the table.

Open conversation without accusations. This is a new setup for everyone

